# Rubber Bullets



## RTAdams89

I'm looking into buying a Walther P99 and am still deciding on a caliber. I was informed that one of the possible points to consider is if I want to use rubber bullets or not. I've done a lot of reading, and everything seems to agree that rubber bullets do not work in anything but revolvers. I understand that most are fired by just the primer, and that this doesn't produce enough force to cycle the weapon.

However, I saw a Law and Order episode the other day where a detective fired several shots from her standard issue semi-auto pistol. Furthermore, in researching this, I came across a video (from COPS or similar TV show) of an officer who shoots a subject trying to bust out of his vehicle 3 times with rubber bullets.

Since the consensus on the internet seems to be that rubber bullets just don't work in semi-auto handguns, what is going on?


----------



## Todd

For what possible purpose do you want to use rubber bullets for? If you're buying a gun for self-defense but are worried you're going to kill someone (who is probably trying to kill you) then you're best to save yourself the time and money and just buy a can of OC spray. Guns are called "deadly weapons" for a reason. However if you're serious about self-defense, you'll flush the rubber bullet idea, and all the great information from TV shows, out of your brain. 

As for caliber, my suggestion is 9mm. Recoil is manageable for a new shooter, ammo is fairly inexpensive, and it's more than adequate for self-defense if you use a premium defensive round.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

A gun with rubber bullets is like a car with a cinder block air bag.

If the time comes that you need the thing it's not going to be much use to you.


----------



## zhurdan

Ok, so when Morpheus sends Trinity over to your house, and you take a ride in her car, make sure they pull that bug thing outta your belly button, it's probably a good idea to clean it out first so you don't get an infection. Once you get to Morpheus's house, TAKE THE BLUE PILL!!!


All kidding aside, I would trust information from Hollywood about as far as I could throw Rosie O'donnell, and as we all know, that wouldn't be very far. Rubber bullets are not just a bad idea, they are a VERY bad idea. Cycling the gun would be the least of your worries. Guns are deadly, as has been mentioned, lets not try to make them something they are not.

9mm is a good caliber regardless of shooters skill level. With any modern hollowpoint it'll do the job it's intended to do. 

Zhur


----------



## tekhead1219

The key here is that it is a TV show. Welcome to the world of entertainment and make believe!:watching:


----------



## Todd

tekhead1219 said:


> The key here is that it is a TV show. Welcome to the world of entertainment and make believe!:watching:


Next you're going to tell me that wrestling is fake.


----------



## Growler67

Todd said:


> Next you're going to tell me that wrestling is fake.


Nope, I will. Wrestling IS fake 

@ OP - First off you should be a little less blind faith believing what comes out of HollyWeird. It's a TV show, really. That's why people believe that people get knocked backwards several feet (at least) when shot by firearms 

Second, you may not have been jumped on so hard all at once if it hadn't been your first post. An introduction and hangng around some would've been a better tactic before asking this question.

Third, defining the reason for your question other than "I'm confused" would have also drawn a less severe reaction. School project, interest in the science of ballistics or whatever. Basing your question on a television show without any caveats is opening a wide door all the way at once.

Finally, what are you seriously considering using rubber bullets for? If it's for a non-lethal form of self defense, then I would suggest pepper spray or formal martial arts training. Firearms are not designed for non-lethal applications. In special cases and circumstances (LE and Military) they have been adapted for this purpose by politicians (within and from outside the Departments). The actual loads and modifications done to firearms and the ammunition to function in this capacity is sometimes very significant and as such aren't capable of much other than firing these special types of ammunition ONLY. They require special training as they do not function like "normal" weapons do. POA/POI are sometime VERY distorted by comparison. The special use weapons are generally ONLY allowed to be in the possesion and use by LE and the Military.

I undersand different strokes for different folks and all. But a more gradual entry into new waters would have been advisable over just jumping right in head first. We haven't gotten a feel for your sense of humor or anything. We do not know your background with firearms knowledge experience. We could/would make suggestions as to firearm choices or possibly modifications or vendors of such. We do not all go for the jugular with people unfamiliar with firearms and wanting information/knowledge. Really there are many here that are new to firearms and, dare I say, have gotten plenty of information the most of us hope was helpful in some way or another.

Unless this was an outright joke of a post, I think you may have stepped with a wrong foot first. My 5th grade teacher had a sign on top of the chalkboard at the front of the class. It read: "Put brain in gear before engaging mouth". There is a wealth of information and knowledge available here and on a wide variety of subjects and facets of firearms. Tap into it if you want to learn more about your interest. Just don't come off like a 13 year old that believes anything seen on a TV.

BTW, The Walther P99 is a fine handgun. I don't much care for the mag release design (it's also present on my P22) and it didn't "feel" very good in my hands. I've shot it in 9mm as well as .40. Just didn't care for it. Personal preference is all.


----------



## unpecador

Todd said:


> Next you're going to tell me that wrestling is fake.


Just a tad bit...


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> For what possible purpose do you want to use rubber bullets for? If you're buying a gun for self-defense but are worried you're going to kill someone (who is probably trying to kill you) then you're best to save yourself the time and money and just buy a can of OC spray. Guns are called "deadly weapons" for a reason. However if you're serious about self-defense, you'll flush the rubber bullet idea, and all the great information from TV shows, out of your brain.
> 
> As for caliber, my suggestion is 9mm. Recoil is manageable for a new shooter, ammo is fairly inexpensive, and it's more than adequate for self-defense if you use a premium defensive round.


My thoughts exactly. :smt023

Oh, and welcome to the forum! :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219

Growler67 said:


> First off you should be a little less blind faith believing what comes out of HollyWeird. It's a TV show, really. That's why people believe that people get knocked backwards several feet (at least) when shot by firearms
> 
> Second, ....
> 
> Third, ...
> 
> Finally..., Just don't come off like a 13 year old that believes anything seen on a TV.


Now you have been given the unofficial Miranda rights to this forum...can we help you out? BTW, wrestling is fake? Go figure...I'll never watch it again!!:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## zhurdan

I don't think anyone jumped on the original poster, at least not without a joking manner to it. I for one was just trying to be funny.

As far as any other questions he may have, bring it on.. work is boring so I need something to do hehehe.

Zhur


----------



## Todd

zhurdan said:


> I don't think anyone jumped on the original poster, at least not without a joking manner to it.


Agreed. Considering the subject, I thought it would be much worse.

However, since we have yet to hear back from the OP with any clarification, my meter _is_ starting to go off.


----------



## JeffWard

What??? No rubber bullets???

I personally load a rubber bullet FIRST in my chamber, followed by a +P++ hollowpoint if the rubber bullet doesn't stop him purely from the fright of a gunshot... then, if he's still not blown clear across the room by the +P++ hollow point, I have a full metal jacket following that... as he must be wearing body armor. Assuming the FMJ penetrates, I have a frangible behind that, since my 4th shot will likely be while I'm running away, and I want the round to penetrate ONLY human flesh and nothing else, as high tech frangibles are PROVEN to do... The rest of the mag is filled with non-firing solid tungston slugs, to reduce recoil/muzzle-flip from the first 4... 

As shot placement is KING baby!!!!

Only my opinion of course... others may disagree, but they're all not as knowledgable , or as well practiced, as I...



PS... For the newbies... This post is as real as Pro Wrestling... I actually carry a mag full of Federal Hydroshocks, since they were on sale, and they work...

Couldn't resist...

JeffWard


----------



## JeffWard

Not even a snicker??? Damn. Losing my touch...



JW


----------



## Growler67

JeffWard said:


> Not even a snicker??? Damn. Losing my touch...
> 
> 
> 
> JW


Newbs generally wouldn't have any clue as to what a +P++ would indicate. I've been carying HydraShoks for many years now. Currently go with the 147gr as my SD/HD round.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Thanks to your instructive comments, I now realize that using rubber bullets as a humane way of ending a confrontation would be counter-productive.
So, then, how about my Whammo Magnum slingshot?


----------



## Todd

Since we still haven't received any clarification from the OP on any questions, and before any more of us waste our time, I'm calling









and ending this.

Time of Death: 0724


----------

